# Erfahrung und Qualifikation von Tierärzten für Fische



## tosa (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich wollte Euch mal wieder was neues schildern........

Und zwar hatte ich aufgrund von terminlichen Schwierigkeiten meiner mich betreuenden Tierärztin auf einen Ersatzarzt zurückgegriffen.

Bedarf bestand bei mir zum Frühjahrscheck und ein Koi (Karashi mit 87cm) hatte leider eine mechanische Verletzung (sie liegt so gerne auf Pflanzinseln und hat sich dabei 2 Schuppen angerissen).

Aus diesem Grund telefonierte ich umher und nahm die Dienste eines Ersatztierarztes in Anspruch, diese Erfahrung schildere ich hier einmal......

Das ganze begann vor 3 Wochen, ich rief diesen Arzt an und schilderte ihm meine Wünsche. Hierauf gab er mir gegenüber an, das ich die Fische alle zu ihm in die Praxis bringen sollte (70 Stück?). Ich beharrte auf einem Termin bei mir am Teich. 1 Woche später kam er dann wie verabredet, trug seine Sachen zu meiner Terrasse. 

Mit seiner polarisierten Brille schaute er in den Teich und gab folgendes Statement von sich:
"Ich sehe schon das die Tiere Pseudomonas und Aeromonas haben!"
Meine Frage dazu:
"Wie sieht man die denn?"
Antwort:
"Ich habe da hinreichend Erfahrung und erkenne das auf den 1. Blick!"

Gut dachte ich, diese Augen möchte ich dann auch haben!!!

Ich füllte die Inspektionswanne mit Teichwasser, hierauf erhielt ich als Frage "warum nehmen sie Teichwasser!"
Meine Antwort:
"weil ich das so möchte, aus der Leitung ist das Wasser kälter als im Teich, Temperaturschock von 8 Grad Leitungswasser zu 20 Grad Teichwasser!"
Seine Antwort:
"Ah ja, ich mag es lieber in reinem Leitungswasser!"
Ich verkniff mir jeden weiteren Kommentar.

Es ging ans Keschern..... ich fischte einen Karashigoi mit 72cm aus dem Teich, und bat ihn den Fisch in den Umsetzschlauch zu setzen. Mit einem verwunderten Blick machte er das, ich transportierte den Fisch in die Inspektionswanne.

Er nahm einen Schleimhautabstrich, auf meine Frage betreffend der Kiemenwürmer holte er ein Wattestäbchen aus seiner offenen Gerätewanne und versuchte damit in die Kiemen zu kommen. Dieses misslang natürlich da er den Fisch nicht anfassen wollte, dieser nicht sediert war (O-Ton: "Ich sediere nie Fische, das kann ich alles so!"). Also öffnete ich mit einem verbliebenen Finger vorsichtig den Kiemendeckel, wo er ohne hineinzusehen den Abstrich nahm und diesen auf einen Mikroskopträger verstrich. Somit waren die parasitären Proben alle vorhanden. Nun nahm er einen Abstrich mit einem Abstrichset von der Schleimhaut des Fisches. Auf meine Frage warum:
"Ich werde ein Antibiogramm erstellen!" Ich schwieg nur noch verwundert.

Rein zur Erklärung: 
Der Fisch war top gesund, keine Wunden, keine blutigen Schuppen, keine Verdickungen etc., die Kiemen (die er leider nicht angesehen hatte) waren tiefrot, keine Ausfransungen etc., aber dazu später mehr......

P.S.: Ich habe dieses Jahr nicht einen Fisch mit bakteriellen Problemen im Teich gehabt, der einzigste sitzt mit 2 Kumpels in der IH schon seit dem Herbst letzten Jahres und darf in 14 Tagen endlich wieder raus.

Hierauf untersuchte er die Proben unter dem Mikroskop ohne Feststellungen. Das einzige seltsame was er fand war wahrscheinlich eine Polle in der Probe.

Also Fisch zurück, der nächste war an der Reihe....

Hierfür hatte ich mir meinen handzahmen 80cm Asagi ausgesucht. Wieder ruckzuck gekeschert, das gleiche Procedere mit dem Umsetzschlauch, nur diesmal wurde der Umsetzschlauch mitsamt dem Fisch einfach auf dem Steg abgelegt damit ich diesen dann in die Wanne transportieren durfte. ich verbat mir hierauf das ablegen des Umsetzschlauchs mit Fischinhalt auf dem Steg um hier keine unangenehmen Keime an den Umsetzschlauch zu bekommen, bzw. auch das dem Fisch nichts passiert.

Wieder in die Wanne, wieder auf gleiche Art die Abstriche, nur das Antibiogramm wurde hier nicht gemacht.
Wieder alles ohne Befund. Fisch zurück in den Teich. Nur für den 2. Abstrich reichten die mitgeführten Glasträger für das Mikroskop nicht mehr, ich half mit meinen dann aus.

Zwischenzeitlich war meine Frau nach Hause gekommen und half mir. 

Also Fisch Nr. 3 war unser 87cm Karashi Mädchen mit den Schuppen. Wieder auf die gleiche Art die Abstriche, auch ohne Befund. Hier waren aber noch die 2 abstehenden Schuppen zu behandeln. Ich bat ihn darum diese zu ziehen, da ich selber genug damit zu tun hatte den Fisch ruhig in der Wanne zu halten. Mit Widerwillen machte er dieses dann. Die Wundversorgung war dann sehr dürftig, wir holten das nach nachdem er weg war, Propolis und Cypronicur hatte er gar nicht dabei.

Nun ging es an den Check der Wasserwerte (diese hatte ich kurz vor seinem Eintreffen bereits gecheckt und als sehr gut eingestuft)
Ph 7,8
KH 5
Nitrit 0,03
Ammonium 0,04
Sauerstoffsättigung 98%

Er nahm einen absolut verrotteten Stäbchentest (bereits abgelaufen), hielt diesen in das Wasser und gab folgende Sätze von sich:
"Ihr Nitratwert ist bei 30mg/l, das ist zu hoch, hierdurch werden alle ihre Fische innerhalb kürzester Zeit Schaden nehmen!"
Ich fragte vorsichtshalber nach:
"Sie meinen Nitrit oder Ammonium?"
"Nein, diese Werte sind für Teiche vollkommen uninteressant, ich messe immer nur den Nitratwert und der ist bei Ihnen bedenklich hoch!"
Ich versuchte es nochmal mit der gleichen Frage, aber er beharrte auf diesen irren Nitratwert!

Ich ließ es gut sein und meine Frau und ich dachten uns nur noch unseren Teil.

Es ging ans bezahlen, worauf er sichtlich enttäuscht war das ich die nicht vorhandene Rg. mit EC-Karte zahlen wollte (übrigens die höchste seit ich einen Teich habe). Aber ich bin immer korrekt und bleibe niemand was schuldig.

Und jetzt kommen wir zu dem Antibiogramm, was mir dann heute morgen freundlicherweise vorgehalten wurde:
Befund:
Acinetbacter Iwoffi (mäßig)
Aeromonas sp. (mäßig)
Zusatz:
Es handelt sich um einen nicht Therapie bedürftigen Befund.

Sein Vorschlag hierauf war Gentamicin in der Teichwasserbehandlung, sprich ich kippe das Antibiotika ins Wasser. 
Hierzu merkte ich an, das Gentamicin aus meinen bisherigen Kenntnissen kein Antibiotika für eine Wasserbehandlung ist! Das die Fische alle gesund sind! Das Gentamicin durch diverse Dissertationen der Uni Hannover als nierenschädlich für Fische bekannt ist! Ich von einem unverantwortlichen Inverkehrbringen von Antibiotika nichts halte und damit nur sinnlose Resistenzen gebildet werden. Zudem Kläranlagen das in Deutschland nicht abarbeiten könnten etc..

Er gab hierauf an, das ich wohl keine Ahnung hätte, Antibiotika werden sehr gut in Kläranlagen abgebaut, und auch das ableiten in die Natur wäre unschädlich, ich könnte ja das Teichwasser auf meine Wiese leiten.

Ich verabschiedete mich nun recht freundlich von diesem vermeintlichen Fischtierarzt und werde ihn mit Sicherheit nie wieder belästigen.

Warum schreibe ich das:
Ich denke schlechte Erfahrungen gehören auch in ein Forum, hierdurch sollte dem geneigten Nutzer geholfen werden ein paar Standards einzuhalten und hieran die Qualität des Tierarztes zu sensibilisieren.

Das sind nun meine Standards:
1. Fachtierarzt für Fischheilkunde
2. Besuch am Teich ist das einzig richtige
3. Händedesinfektion (das hatte er auch leider nicht gemacht, bin ich froh das er keine Fische angefasst hat, das Mittelchen stand übrigens auf dem Tisch bereit)
4. vor Superblicken sollte man vorsichtig sein, Aeromonas und Pseudomonas sind nicht mit dem Auge und auch nicht mit dem Mikroskop zu erkennen.
5. der Tierarzt sollte von Haus aus bei parasitären Kontrollen mind. 2-3 Fische untersuchen.
6. ein Blick in die Kiemen verrät ganze Bände von Krankheiten
7. ausreichend Material hat der Tierarzt mitzuführen
8. Narkosemittel sollte der Tierarzt mitführen
9. Antibiogramme von gesunden Fischen und eine anschliessende Antibiotikabehandlung sind Schwachsinn. Aeromonaden und Pseudomonaden hat jeder Fisch, es kommt auf das Gleichgewicht an.
10. besteht auf eine Rechnung (ich habe meine noch nicht!)
11. guckt selbst in das Mikroskop, denn nur so konnte ich die Pollen erkennen, er erkannte sie leider nicht.
12. Wassertest sollte der Tierarzt zumindest mit einem Tröpfchentest machen
13. Nitrat ist in der Konzentration vollkommen unschädlich für Fische!!!


----------



## Goldfischline (23. Mai 2016)

Uff.. das ist ja heftig.viel inkompetenter als dieser fischtierarzt geht es ja nicht ..behandelt er sonst fischstäbchen?


----------



## tosa (23. Mai 2016)

Goldfischline schrieb:


> Uff.. das ist ja heftig.viel inkompetenter als dieser fischtierarzt geht es ja nicht ..behandelt er sonst fischstäbchen?



Zumindest wäre nach seiner Behandlung genug karpfenfilet vorhanden...


----------



## jolantha (23. Mai 2016)

Torsten, Danke für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht, hat sich ganz Klasse gelesen 
Gut, daß du ein bißchen Humor mithineingebracht hast  , da ließ sich dieser Tierarzt ein wenig besser ertragen.


----------



## tosa (23. Mai 2016)

Danke Anne,

Ich sehe das inzwischen auch etwas sportlich... Von daher etwas Ironie macht es lockerer...


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo Torsten,
so einer hätte bei mir wohl sein Seepferdchen gemacht


----------



## Micha61 (24. Mai 2016)

Moin Torsten,

Deine Ruhe und Gelassenheit möcht ich haben, der wäre bei mir, bei Zeiten vom Acker geflogen.
Da macht unsere Fischtierärztin, doch eine gaaaanz andere Arbeit.
Ihren traurigen Blick hättest Du mal sehen sollen, als ich ihr mitteilte, das Koihobby aufzugeben
Aber jetzt, freut sie sich auf nächstes Jahr, da darf sie dann bei mir, mal "normale" Gartenteichfische untersuchen.


LG Micha


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Spätestens nachdem er den Asagi auf den Boden gelegt hatte wäre es bei mir vorbei gewesen....


----------



## der_odo (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich habe auch schon festgestellt, dass nicht jeder vermeintliche Koi-Tierarzt auch wirklich Ahnung von Fischen hat. Auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Koi-Tierarzt habe ich mich etwas im Netz erkundigt doch leider findest man nur sehr wenige Erfahrungsberichte im Internet. So bin ich dann zu einem Koitierarzt gefahren, der selbst Koi verkauft und ein Frühlingsfest veranstaltet hat. Gelinde gesagt: Er war nicht ganz so mein Fall!
Von einem 2. Tierarzt aus der Region, der neben vielen anderen Tiere auch seid einiger Zeit Koi betreut, habe ich auch Abstand genommen, da ich zufällig bei einem Pläuschen bei meinem Teich- und Zierfischhändler auch nichts all zu gutes gehört habe.
Nun werde ich von der Tierärtin betreut, die auch bei meinem Stamm- Koihändler die Fische kontrolliert.


----------



## tosa (24. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Spätestens nachdem er den Asagi auf den Boden gelegt hatte wäre es bei mir vorbei gewesen....



mensch Florian, dann wäre aber der Ausgang der Geschichte nicht so gut gewesen....


----------



## tosa (24. Mai 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> ich habe auch schon festgestellt, dass nicht jeder vermeintliche Koi-Tierarzt auch wirklich Ahnung von Fischen hat. Auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Koi-Tierarzt habe ich mich etwas im Netz erkundigt doch leider findest man nur sehr wenige Erfahrungsberichte im Internet. So bin ich dann zu einem Koitierarzt gefahren, der selbst Koi verkauft und ein Frühlingsfest veranstaltet hat. Gelinde gesagt: Er war nicht ganz so mein Fall!
> Von einem 2. Tierarzt aus der Region, der neben vielen anderen Tiere auch seid einiger Zeit Koi betreut, habe ich auch Abstand genommen, da ich zufällig bei einem Pläuschen bei meinem Teich- und Zierfischhändler auch nichts all zu gutes gehört habe.
> Nun werde ich von der Tierärtin betreut, die auch bei meinem Stamm- Koihändler die Fische kontrolliert.



ich glaube den einen kenne ich, verkauft seine polnischen koi und war mal im fernsehen.... 

ja, die Qualität ist teilweise sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Ja einen "Unterhaltungswert" hat sie das gebe ich zu.
Respekt für das Ruhe bewahren, ich bin da ja manchmal nicht so.


----------



## tosa (24. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja einen "Unterhaltungswert" hat sie das gebe ich zu.
> Respekt für das Ruhe bewahren, ich bin da ja manchmal nicht so.



Danke Florian,
da kommst du noch hin, abgebrochen hätte ich erst wenn es an die gesundheit und das leben der Fische gegangen wäre, das wäre mir wahrscheinlich vor ihm selber aufgefallen.

hier mal ein Link, da geht es auch um die Lizenz zum spritzen:
http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/lizenz-zum-spritzen.html

und hier mal ein Beitrag wo Gentamycin als ein "berühmtes Nierengift" bezeichnet wird....
http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=1874


----------

